# the gang..



## dannylightning (Apr 28, 2016)

i love these stupid little things lol




20160428-DSC_0788 by Daniel Caldwell, on Flickr




20160428-DSC_0782 by Daniel Caldwell, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2016)

Do you sleep and snuggle with them? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 28, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Do you sleep and snuggle with them?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



nope,  they just hangout in random places..


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > Do you sleep and snuggle with them?
> ...


I believe you...lol they are adorable 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful (Apr 29, 2016)

My kids are into Webkinz. They are similar but don't have the oversized eyes. They are expensive little toys.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

Watchful said:


> My kids are into Webkinz. They are similar but don't have the oversized eyes. They are expensive little toys.



never heard of those.     these little guys TY beanie boos they are called can be found at the circle k gas stations,  walgreens, cvs pharmacy..    amazon.com  and some other places..   there like 5 bucks.   for instance my fuzzy owl you cant get it at the store any more.   but you can still find it on amazon but they seem to be more expensive there.  maybe the price goes up once there not in the store any more, maybe its kind of like the beanie babies things they made  a while back..      some of them were worth allot of money,  now i think there worth nothing from what i understand..


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 29, 2016)

Danny,  my friend.

Nothing personal.. but .. I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask for your man card.  We're going to have to shred it.

Lol


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Danny,  my friend.
> 
> Nothing personal.. but .. I'm afraid I'm going to have to ask for your man card.  We're going to have to shred it.
> 
> Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 29, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Danny,  my friend.
> ...



Ahh, buck up little camper.  Maybe your local community college offers courses on scratching yourself and saying inappropriate things in mixed company.  You can sign up and you'll get that card back in no time... lol


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

say what you will mr robbins..   i like my little buddies and i am not afraid to admit it..    you may make fun of me and be a mean and nasty bully,  i may have made a little sad face but that was just to make you feel bad about what you did..  

you know where you can go stick that comment you %@#$$EETWRW@##$#%%!#%^^@%#$%@^$%%$^$^#%%^&%@%#%#%%!...

ok was that good enough , do i get my man cared back now...  lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Apr 29, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> say what you will mr robbins..   i like my little buddies and i am not afraid to admit it..    you may make fun of me and be a mean and nasty bully,  i may have made a little sad face but that was just to make you feel bad about what you did..
> 
> you know where you can go stick that comment you %@#$$EETWRW@##$#%%!#%^^@%#$%@^$%%$^$^#%%^&%@%#%#%%!...
> 
> ok was that good enough , do i get my man cared back now...  lol



Impressive!  Did you thump your chest while typing?

Oh, here's your card back.. lol


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> dannylightning said:
> 
> 
> > say what you will mr robbins..   i like my little buddies and i am not afraid to admit it..    you may make fun of me and be a mean and nasty bully,  i may have made a little sad face but that was just to make you feel bad about what you did..
> ...



no chest thumping but i did have a shot gun my my lap,  i wore a pair of work boots,  i ate some beef jerky and took a shot of whiskey while typing that..


----------



## Watchful (Apr 29, 2016)

dannylightning said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> > My kids are into Webkinz. They are similar but don't have the oversized eyes. They are expensive little toys.
> ...


Yep Webkinz are like that too except there is a website the kids go to and register the pet and name it and then can play with a virtual representation of that pet in various games and play areas.
Discontinued pets can be worth 1000s of dollars if they are still unregistered. My kids don't get them as investments though, they name, love, sleep with and play with them as they should.


----------



## Watchful (Apr 29, 2016)

Did someone say something about *manliness*?? Here's a little advertising campaign I did as a Powerpoint Presentaion and gave it to my wife as a joke because she and my 2 daughters are always needing their supplies and I am terribly outnumbered as the only human male in the house.


----------



## dannylightning (Apr 29, 2016)

Watchful said:


> Did someone say something about *manliness*?? Here's a little advertising campaign I did as a Powerpoint Presentaion and gave it to my wife as a joke because she and my 2 daughters are always needing their supplies and I am terribly outnumbered as the only human male in the house.
> 
> 
> View attachment 120592 View attachment 120593 View attachment 120594 View attachment 120595 View attachment 120596 View attachment 120597 View attachment 120598



lol,,   nice...


----------

